# Power Land Snow Blower



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Well I have to give a word of warning and not a review. Today in my travels I found not 1 but 2 destroyed Power land Snow blowers. They were used probably less than 2 hours a piece. the paint was not even worn off. I can say though.... They look like a waist of money with just the construction. The metal auger was very flimsy and the scraper bar looks like it was already worn out. Even the pulleys were not lined up. I would stay clear of there machines as it looks like a use and junk snow blower. The only thing that seemed to be well constructed was the auger itself.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

what do they have for an engine


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

The engines were missing when I took a look at them probably they were still ok to run. Here is what I have found on them though
Powerland 6.5hp 196 CC 2 stage 24 inch Snow Blower Electric Start


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the ad says the chute has 360* rotation


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the ad says the chute has 360* rotation


Must be they believe they have enough power to shoot it over the operators head.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I followed your link to their site and love their "action" shot.










They have a 2 foot tall snow bank right there, yet the machine is shown blowing 1/2" of snow. That and the fact that the blowing snow and the blower seem to be photo shopped into there.

Hey wait. I just noticed both handle controls are UP too...


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol photoshop fails! Its sad how we are ripping apart the snowblower so easily


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

see that guy in the photoshopped pic, he's the one that left the two blowers that colored eggs found


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Picture*



Colored Eggs said:


> Lol photoshop fails! Its sad how we are ripping apart the snowblower so easily


Take another look at the picture. There's a track from the left of the auger, or actually in the middle of the auger in the picture. Looks like something was added or changed to me. Looks like it was from a smaller blower and a bigger one then added.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

At least the chute rod is not in backwards.


----------

